# Anyone do deer rugs???



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone do deer rugs here?

A guy here in White Lake does them (Tims Taxidermy www.timstaxidermy.net) and they look pretty darn cool.

I was thinking about having one done the next time I harvest a buck.

Post pics or links if you can.

Thanks!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

How much does he get?......Mack


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Expensive. Start at 800!


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks pretty neat but can you imagine stepping on that in the middle of the night?:yikes:


----------

